# [SOLVED] Random reboot or freeze with new build



## JojoToto (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the specs:

mobo: ECS GeForce6100PM-M2 (V2.0) NVIDIA Geforce6100/nForce430 integrated chipset
video: using built-in
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (ADO5200IAA5DO)
RAM: Crucial 2GB (2x1gb) DDR2 PC6400 Ballistix kit (BL2KIT12864AA804)
OS: Vista64 Ultimate
CPU cooler: Cooler Master GeminII
PSU: Cooler Master eXtreme Power 600W SLI

The computer would run for 5-10 minutes then crash and restart (no blue screen), or freeze completely. When it froze, sometime the screen will change to some strange color pattern. After the problem occurred, it may take several resets and/or turning power switch off for the monitor to receive a signal and to start seeing the BIOS screen.
I checked the device manager and every is OK, except that the "Display Adapter" showed NVIDIA GeForce*6150*/nForce430 instead of Geforce6100/nForce430. The nForce and GeForce drivers are from the NVIDIA site.

Can someone tell me if this is an issue with the NVIDIA drivers (or built-in video) or an issue with the memory? Maybe a heat issue?

Thank you.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Random reboot or freeze with new build*

This is how it has acted since you got it, or is this something new? Will it start in safe mode? and did you have any trouble installing vista? 

First thing I would do would to be make sure that your HSF is properly seated...to do this you should probably have to reapply the thermal grease, so have some around...Do you have a fan on the GeminII? I think that it prefers to have at least 1 12cm fan on it...


~P


----------



## JojoToto (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Random reboot or freeze with new build*

Thank you for your reply.

Yes the new computer acted like that since the beginning. The installation of Vista was without a glitch. If the computer started showing the BIOS screen then it would boot fine without having to be in safe mode. It just crashed (without the blue screen of death) or froze frequently.

I don't have a fan on the GeminII which feels cool to the touch all the time. I have the same cooler on an Intel PC without a fan and everything works fine for over 6 months now. However the cooler seems to fit the Intel CPU a lot better than the AMD one.
I will check that the heat sink is properly seated. I am pretty sure I have it very tight (maybe too tight to cause bending on the mobo).


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Random reboot or freeze with new build*

Okay, well if you can get into your bios, see what the temps are reading. Let it sit for a half hour or so, and watch the temps...if they go high, it's prolly the heat sink.


----------



## JojoToto (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Random reboot or freeze with new build*

I will try looking at the temperature in the BIOS. Good thing I will not need to wait that long since the computer will freeze or crash within 5-10 min.

Thanks.


Edit: Did you mean to leave it on the BIOS screen for 30 mins?


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Random reboot or freeze with new build*

Yes, see if there is a submenu that shows the hardware temps...


----------



## JojoToto (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Random reboot or freeze with new build*

Yes there is one but I never thought about leaving it there to monitor the temp. What is too high for a temperature?

Just to add that the computer also froze when I was in the BIOS; some of the times, I just navigated around without changing any properties. From this, can I eliminate the possibility of having a video or memory issue?


----------



## JojoToto (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Random reboot or freeze with new build*

I just left the computer at the BIOS screen to check the temperature. After 5 minutes without touching anything, the computer froze. The temperatures screen showed:
CPU Tcontrol : 40C
System Temperature: 34C
CPU VCore: 1.32V
VDIMM: 1.88V

Is there something I can do? Do I have a dead board? Bad memory?


----------



## JojoToto (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Random reboot or freeze with new build*

I resolved the problem by swapping the memory with another computer. I did not know incompatible memory can freeze the computer at the BIOS screen.

For now, both computers seem to be stable with their new memory.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

hehehe...looking at your memory, it wants to run at 2.2v, your VDIMM is at 1.88...if you want to try the crucial again, jack up the voltage on the stuff you have in there, then switch em out again, see if it works.


----------

